# Who is shooting the great lakes sectionals?



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Who will be shooting the great lakes sectionals June 21st and the 22nd at the Izaak Walton league club in South bend Indiana and what division will you be shooting in. Myself I will be shooting in the BHFS division


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Several from WI driving over. I'll be there (SPMFS) with my daughter (AFFS). Son will be out in CA shooting the SoCal Cup so won't be at Sectionals with us.

>>-------->


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I will be shooting AMBB. My daughter will shoot YAFBHFS.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Good Luck to you out at the Solcal tournament. 
At every shoot I like to or at least try to get a group picture of everyone shooting in the bowhunter division. I think Saturday after the animal back at the club would be a good time. So anyone who is shooting in the bowhunter division lets all of us get together for a group picture


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

I will be there shooting SPMFS.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I really enjoyed the course. I would like to see it become the permanent place for the sectionals. To those of you who shot it how did you like the course. A big Thank You to everyone who made this possible for us to enjoy


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

The course was great. My thanks to everyone who worked so hard to make this shoot a success. 

Only suggestion: they may want to remove Motel 6 from their list of nearby motels. That place was sketchy as heck.


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

rogersaddler said:


> I really enjoyed the course. I would like to see it become the permanent place for the sectionals. To those of you who shot it how did you like the course. A big Thank You to everyone who made this possible for us to enjoy


I too would like to see it stay here. It is the most central location in the great lakes section and was well attended.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

sstarnes said:


> I too would like to see it stay here. It is the most central location in the great lakes section and was well attended.


Agreed. Was a great place to shoot. Easy walking. Not a ton of terrain, but they definitely take advantage of what they have available. I like the previous host as well given the tough course that comes with it, but enjoyed this weekend quite a bit.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Was a great course. Thanks to all who put in so much work.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

sstarnes said:


> I too would like to see it stay here. It is the most central location in the great lakes section and was well attended.


Very nice course. Attendance was up 30% over the numbers we saw in Michigan & Wisconsin the past several years and we shot some great courses there as well so the bump has to be due to the central location. 

Ohio was supposed to be the next host after Michigan but there were no courses of suitable size with enough lodging nearby so Ohio passed its turn to Indiana who was next in line to host. Maybe the powers that be in the GLS would allow Indiana to host Ohio's 3 years in addition to their own 3 year turn.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I shot it, only my 2nd time shooting field. Had fun, but had poor setup and bad sight marks...I gained experience though.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> I shot it, only my 2nd time shooting field. Had fun, but had poor setup and bad sight marks...I gained experience though.


Glad that you had fun and gained some experience from it. Field archery will teach you a lot about shooting different terrain conditions and will improve your 3d game as well. For me field is my favorite game to shoot


----------

